# GMO MJ patent



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2016)

http://eatlocalgrown.com/article/144...ot.html/?c=sfm

This is very interesting but makes my blood pressure go up... What are your thoughts?


----------



## zem (Jun 6, 2016)

Rose I am not sure why, but it opened some map and address for some company, i could not find a written article about GMO


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2016)

That is strange zem, i just clicked and got the marijuana gmo'd...hmm


----------



## umbra (Jun 6, 2016)

I couldn't see the article either


----------



## kaotik (Jun 6, 2016)

yeah no dice here either, some local farm mapping site.
what are they going to do anyway though? pretty resilient plant. or are they just making it 'round up' ready? *that's about the only thing i can forsee.

i was actually thinking about GMO the other day; how they screw some third world farmers by making plants seedless.. i kinda wish they'd make seedless raspberries


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know, if you don't mind, you can try this one.http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/monsanto-creates-first-genetically-modified-strain-of-marijuana/


----------



## zem (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh no  monsanto mj, this is horrible news


----------



## kaotik (Jun 6, 2016)

yeah that one worked.
hilarious
and depressing



> Monsanto could bring confidence within government and towards investors in the market if it were to own a large part of the exploitable lands and commercial products.
> 
> There is presently no way to control the production of marijuana and the quality of the strains. A GM strain produced by a company with the credentials and prestige of Monsanto would definitely lend a massive hand to pro-legalization activists within certain spheres of government and within the business world


completely sell out to get it legal.. and let Monsanto control it?
 yeah, sounds great!
"credentials and prestige" :rofl:  lmao  


..i'm kinda confused how they're working on this though? are they breaking laws too or is it all kosher cause it's a big company doing it? ..i don't recall Missouri having any legal cultivation :vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2016)

What a bunch of bull.
Where are they cultivating? Are the banks still allowing them to use their system to pay for it? 

Mansantos sucks!


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2016)

Sorry!-- but U guys shoulda saw it coming !--- All that will be left for the small time Grower is the specialty market !--- Better start specializing !---  Here's the thing though -- There is only so much U can do to weed that genetically and it be a beneficial thing !--- Mostly they can put a genetic marker in thier weed so that any descents will carry that marker then they can prove thier genetics were used without thier approval !-- 

Some or most of U know I'm working on genetic doubling ! ---That is turning normal diploid weed into Tetraploid weed !---Some call what I'm doing genetic engineering but I add nothing to weed or take nothing away --Just double what's  there and hope it comes together in a better way !-- There's over 7,000 diploid varieties and only a few tetraploid varieties ! -- 
I'm just making a new one !-- May there's  nothing where I'm looking !--- If there is ? -- It won't be long to Monsanto !


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2016)

Sorry again but I've given this some thought and it was bound to happen !-- It's  not the end of the world !-- Yes Big Money gonna control the biggest portion of the commercial market !--- Lots of people are perfectly happy with wine that comes in a box !-- Others will want the finest possible !--- That's our market !-- 2 year old  jar aged weed won't be sold at Walmart !-- Cheer up if it takes Monsanto to help end prohibition! --I'm in !--- But I better get back to making my trick pony! ---  Walmart Weed ? ---Ha ! -- Bring it on !


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2016)

One article i read said they would gmo for bigger yields, how will they do that?


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2016)

Rose there ain't no switch for bigger yields! -- If I was Big Money I would go buy the best highest yielding --Plant !--Not variety !-- I would grow Huge warehouses full of clones from the best genetics  that can be bought !--- Then I would put a genetic marker on them claiming them as mine !-- And suing anyone who grew them without permission and I would never give permission !--- They don't have to make anything just claim what already exist !--- They want high yields they buy the plant !


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 6, 2016)

I tried to warn everyone a few months ago that this is going to happen.

The corp takeover is inevitable. Keef is on the right track. Genetics will be key. Cost to produce will be a big factor. Don't think for a second that the Big Ag companies will be producing swag either. They know more about farming then we ever did. I have learned TONS. 
Focus on your own strains and PERFECT them and market yourself accordingly.

Cali PC Duck..Cali. It's about to blow up like no one ever thought.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2016)

You did warn us NCH. I bet there will be no organic pot so I guess i will have to supply myself.  It is the way I have seen monsanto work with mom and  pop farms in this area. They didn't have a clue what they signed on to.  I am sure big ag will produce some ok pot, but how? not for me.


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2016)

Come on Rose U already have your niche !-- Organic weed will be scarce and some people will demand it !!--- When NCH talks I listen !---


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2016)

I want to make the best oil I can !-- Fill the cartridges and package it for retail myself !-- I just can't think of any other way to brand yourself and not have the wholesaler repackaging your work !  --I'm thinking extracts and all the things that can be done with it !--- Unlike the people in the free states when the law changes I have a  brand new market and I got no problem selling black market if they box me out !--- Might be where the top end of the market will be anyway !--


----------



## umbra (Jun 6, 2016)

pcduck said:


> What a bunch of bull.
> Where are they cultivating? Are the banks still allowing them to use their system to pay for it?
> 
> Mansantos sucks!



They are cultivating in greenhouses in the Central Valley. This has already happened. In Nov, Cali is voting on recreational weed. It is the 2nd time round. It is just one step in a much larger plan to provide weed for Cali, then the USA, then the world. Time frame is 5 to 7 years.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2016)

Our kind plant going large.


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2016)

Bout time Rose !--I never had legal weed before !--- If they ever give tickets for possession ---D.D. gonna rat me out so I can get one of those tickets for framing !


----------



## kaotik (Jun 7, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> You did warn us NCH. I bet there will be no organic pot* so I guess i will have to supply myself.*  It is the way I have seen monsanto work with mom and  pop farms in this area. They didn't have a clue what they signed on to.  I am sure big ag will produce some ok pot, but how? not for me.



and that's all i ever really cared about.. as long as i can cultivate my own; they can go ahead and have their 'big marijuana' 
..that part was never in doubt. it's what happens to all self sufficient folk that makes me nervous.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2016)

Exactly Kaotik, and this is all for the almighty dollar, which by the way NCH has earned his place in, but for us original hippies, it is about the plant and spreading this plant to anyone who can put a seed in a container and enjoy for medicine, or just need to get your head bad.  I am disappointed that big ag is in it.. Has big ag met a broad mite? I hope they do, except nch, who i only wish the very best for, you my friend are a grower of dank.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 7, 2016)

From what I have seen so far, it's not really Big Ag that will be doing the growing, they are working out partnerships with existing growers. They realize that growing cannabis isn't easy and they really have no understanding of the market. Believe, they are not stupid at all, these are smart people. They know they have to align with existing growers, not just take it upon themselves to rip out tomato crops and put in cannabis.

For me, Big Ag brings large scale growing experience, along with connections to regulatory agencies that will be involved in regulating Cannabis. 
The folks that I am dealing with are actually Farmers, just like you and I. They just happen to be rich farmers who dialed in their crops and stay ahead of regulations and farming techniques. Down to earth folk who just happen to grow produce for the world.
They cats I have been in talks with are truly blue collar guys, with white collar bank accounts.

Speaking for California, There is still a place for anyone who wishes to be a part of the Industry. Small scale farms will also have their place in the market. There will also be provisions to allow anyone to grow for themselves. But again, that is the minority of folks, a super small minority.

I live in the bread basket of the world, the Central Valley of California. Like it or not, most of the United States Produce is grown in a 100 mile radius from where I live. It is our way of life. The techniques I use currently are stolen from farming techniques I have seen growing up. A quick example is how I pot my plants, raising them a bit and exposing the roots to strengthen the root mass. This is what they do to Almond orchards to prevent root rot.

I think a lot of folks think that the bigger you go, the worse the weed is, which is true in some cases. But in other cases, it is not. It is dependent on the grower and the growers experience and values. We all know it is about the growing conditions, and if you can achieve the proper growing conditions, that is half the battle.

I CAN'T wait to go crazy big. I want to see how much herb I can grow and keep the quality rockin'. I have a plan and I am confident I will achieve it.


----------



## umbra (Jun 7, 2016)

NCH thanks for your insights.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2016)

You will rock it NCH. We are pretty deep in agriculture where I live as well.  If i was going to buy some big grower pot, it would be yours.


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2016)

Still not sure I want to put my name on some government list !---  California can grow plenty  of excellent weed but supplying the nation or even Texas for that matter is a bit much !--- That's  a lot of Weed !


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2016)

O.K. !-- The end of prohibition is in sight !-- I want to be to able to replace my wife's nursing income with what we can grow !---Texas is gonna be virgin territory with any kind of legal weed !--- I feel like I'm ahead of the curve on growing weed in the badlands !-- I would like any advice anyone has to help me position myself for a Free Texas !--- I see others like a head shops /dispensary based out of California prepositioning themselves as a dispensary / weed stores and A hydroponics store ?--- I still have a problem about people knowing  I grow !-- Anyway !-- Words of Wisdom ?


----------



## umbra (Jun 7, 2016)

Keef...the Central Valley grows 80% of the food for the USA. It's going to be able to grow 80% of the weed for the world. NCH already gave you the words of wisdom...develop a brand. Keef's keif...or Krazy Keef's Kannabis...you get the idea


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2016)

Here's  the problem Umbra --- If 80% of the produce raised in America comes from this central Valley and they try to grow 80 % of America's weed !--- Where the extra space to grow this weed gonna come from ? --- What U saying is the end of prohibition gonna drive produce prices through the roof ?--- 
Brand myself ?--- I got a plan Cuz !-- Don't mean I can pull it off but nobody loses everytime -- Not even me !
When prohibition ends --- How long before we can buy and sell weed and extracts  on the Internet?


----------



## umbra (Jun 7, 2016)

within minutes, lol


----------



## umbra (Jun 7, 2016)

Keef said:


> Here's the problem Umbra --- If 80% of the produce raised in America comes from this central Valley and they try to grow 80 % of America's weed !--- Where the extra space to grow this weed gonna come from ? --- What U saying is the end of prohibition gonna drive produce prices through the roof ?---
> Brand myself ?--- I got a plan Cuz !-- Don't mean I can pull it off but nobody loses everytime -- Not even me !
> When prohibition ends --- How long before we can buy and sell weed and extracts on the Internet?


 Yes produce is going to skyrocket and so will almonds.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 7, 2016)

Only problem with 80% of our food coming from Cali is the water usage is taxing the water levels as it is.   Add in the additional water usage with 80% of the cannabis and Cali is going to run the rivers dry.


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2016)

Not trying to be negative but I'm not trading being an Outlaw grower --To be a share cropper for big money!-- I hope people like NCH can look out for us and keep us in mind !-- Not as a resource for big money !-- I am a independent Cannabis Farmer and I'm not punching a clock for anyone anymore !-- I would like to be a legal part of the green wave but box me out and watch me work !-- I just tap the black market after all ---It's all I've ever known !--- I had hoped to one day see some kind of Coop among independent farmers where they could get a fair market price cause I'm not sure I'm liking this !--- One Green Nation Under Who ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2016)

Then the Dog is on point about water !--- I see problems with this scenario !---


----------



## umbra (Jun 7, 2016)

Dog you are absolutely right about water. This year we had el nino give a little help and the surface water has gotten better, but it is only at 28% of full. Major part of water issues are in diverting it to other places. Almonds use more than 40% of the state's water and produce less than 4% GNP for the state...but almond growers have money and political power. More than 1/2 of the ballot was for local politics where water is #1 issue. If you look at CO and how things are going there, the 1st thing is that there is still a strong black market for cannabis. This is because of the ridiculous taxes placed on cannabis. The only people buying over priced weed are tourists.
After seeing how the Lemon Tree sold at Hempcon...there will be a market for the right strains. Making CO2 extracted oil isn't going to make it unless it is your own strains.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 7, 2016)

The easy answer is that we will import more of our food as cannabis takes over land in Cali. We already import over 20% of the food we consume in this country and the number is increasing by the minute. 

If you're one of those people who look for opportunities in the ripples of new ideas, I would be wondering which country is going to be increasing food imports to this country (probably Brazil and/or Chile).

Cannabis in Cali will mean opportunities for other places to grow the food that's required to replace what Cali is no longer growing.

The world moves on....


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2016)

All over it Umbra !-- There's  lots of great pot farmers and as long as they all growing the same strains it be hard to be outstanding !--- That Lemon Trees variety !-- Exclusive genetics is where it's  at !--- That's  the money shot !--- I can't breed a regular variety like that !--- Now they gonna give me time to make myself a Frankenplant! ---- Then I'm gonna teach my people how !-- None of them will be the same !


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2016)

It ain't happening! --- Have U ever drove thru Kansas or Iowa ? --- U got a valley of fertile soil ?---They got whole states of it !--- What's the hustle ? -- Cause besides water and starving the poor  the California Central Valley idea got way too many holes in it !


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 7, 2016)

Keef said:


> Still not sure I want to put my name on some government list !--- California can grow plenty of excellent weed but supplying the nation or even Texas for that matter is a bit much !--- That's a lot of Weed !


 
 C'mon meow...Cali already does bro. And that is just from underground grows mainly in Mendo. I can tell you first hand stories. I am not trying to be cocky my friend, just want folks to really understand what is going to happen.
The best advice I can give is to accept what is coming and prepare. I understand it is kinda unfathomable to grasp..but it is the truth. 

There is plenty of space in Cali...we are a huge State. It really doesn't take much space in the scheme of the whole State to produce tonnage.

What it will come down to is each States laws and if the other States will even allow product from Cali to enter their state, but if Ag companies are involved, which they are, they have control of the food also, pretty big leverage at the legislative level. 

It is only a matter of time. Timing is not an answer I can give because I am not sure at all. We are talking about years though...not months or even a year. 5-10 is my guess before it is just straight accepted among all 50 States and treated like any other product, with a over abundance of regulations of course, more than any other product unfortunately.

Great thoughts on the price of produce. That will be a slight factor already talked about. Again, it really doesn't take much land to produce tons of cannabis. You are not going to see fields being ripped out and replaced with cannabis, though there will be some.
 I am not sure if you have ever been to the Central Valley of California, it's pretty friggin' big bro. Not to mention the foothills that will be producing also. I have already seen foothill counties passing commercial cultivation laws and their counties are developing big grows as we speak. There was nothing being grown there before. 

Water rights will be an issue, but it takes a lot less water to produce cannabis as compared to most crops, and when you bring in the value of the crop into play, it is a no brainer. Cannabis farms will get water.

I personally am not talking about taking a job bro. I am talking about creating a company by heads, that employs only heads. Right now I have some heavy hitters employed, from attorneys to financial folks and real estate professionals. Every single one of them smoke herb on the reg, and I refuse to bring anyone on my team that does not partake. If they don't smoke, they will never understand me or the culture from which I come. But that's just me. There will be unscrupulous folks who want to exploit our beloved plant, and they will lose if I have anything to do with it.

You can choose to believe me or not. Do your own due diligence. You will find out that Cali is indeed the leader in Agriculture and Cannabis will be classified as an Ag product. Take it from there.

Thanks Umbra for speaking up, I know you see what is happening in this state firsthand. BTW...a friend just got the LemonTree cut from the Lemon Fam...35K..no joke.

Thank you Rose...I appreciate the confidence in me! I need it! This isn't easy for me at all, I like where I am at. But I need to ensure that I secure myself and the folks that work for me a place in the industry. So, for me, it's either the bug or the windshield, I guess I'll be the windshield.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 7, 2016)

Hackerman said:


> The easy answer is that we will import more of our food as cannabis takes over land in Cali. We already import over 20% of the food we consume in this country and the number is increasing by the minute.
> 
> If you're one of those people who look for opportunities in the ripples of new ideas, I would be wondering which country is going to be increasing food imports to this country (probably Brazil and/or Chile).
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely Sir. This will create opportunities in all kinds of different industries.


----------



## Keef (Jun 7, 2016)

NCH -- Don't think I was ripping on U--- I have no idea or experience with  legal mj !--- but I figure only way to find out if an idea holds water is to challenge it !--- I don't know the numbers but yes ---since Cali and Co. went legal --UPS and the USPS has moved more Cali weed eastward than all the smugglers ever combined !-- States gonna move to put a tariff on it soon after legalization to encourage the money to stay in they own state !--- I'm thinking shortly after national legalization the free states lose thier monopoly on the production of fine weed !-- $35,000 was a steal !--- What would U say an aggressive production program could net off that plant in say 2 years ?


----------



## umbra (Jun 7, 2016)

NCH, 35K for the Lemon Tree...wow. Might just be worth every penny


----------



## Keef (Jun 8, 2016)

So I was right this has never been about varieties !--- This is about that single plant !-- Just think if the Grower had planted and harvested without cloning that $35,000 plant would not exist !--- I keep a live piece until it has been evaluated by the pipe !--- I am not gonna find something outstanding after harvest --just to realize there will be no more because I didn't clone it !-
We got a fertile Valley in Texas too !--- The Rio Grande Valley ! -- Might be able to grow big weed there ?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 8, 2016)

No Worries Keef, not trippin on you at all my friend. I get challenged everyday in my efforts to regulate locally. Community leaders in my area are still stuck on reefer madness.

I am not sure on your question about production in two years? 

The thing with Cali is out climate. We don't have humidity in the summer months at all, that makes it ideal for cannabis production. And yes, genetics will play a huge part in all of this, and the cool thing is anyone can come across a great pheno type that will be a big player in the marketplace.


----------



## Keef (Jun 8, 2016)

What up NCH ? -- about hat $35,000 clone I was just trying to point out -- That a farmer could turn that clone into as many plants as needed !---- So in 2 years the value of the weed produced by that plant makes the cost negligible !
I'm into this genetic doubling !-- I'm gonna perfect this process and with help from the O.F.C. we gonna explore triploids and tetraploids --Then I'm genetically doubling an outstanding triploid !--- The goal be to find the Green Grail !--- It be a 6n male !-- Or several !--- See if there isn't something sweet in the mostly unexplored polyploid weed !-- To keep those big fields of weed from being Sabataged by a fist full of seed by a disgruntled people ---U gonna need the true sensimillia of a 5n plant !--- I'll be having one on day !--Always looking for The One !


----------



## Keef (Jun 9, 2016)

Been trying to find a rational explanation for how California could produce weed for the nation !--- Makes no economic sense -- Labor cost ---land cost -- They would go to Central or South America ! --Plus ain't no way other states gonna stand by and let the green power be concentrated in one state !--- Even if they are capable of doing it the other states will box them out for tax money !-


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 11, 2016)

California already grows much of the cannabis produced in this Country.

80 percent of all cannabis grown in the USA comes from California, Tennessee, Kentucky, Hawaii, and Washington. The vast majority comes from California.

Big farming industries will be created and there is a lot of land here.  Only Alaska and Texas are bigger States.

I see a need for small boutique farmers.  We have small wineries and micro brew pubs.  Not everyone likes Gallo or Budweiser and not everyone will like the mass produced cannabis.

People are willing to pay more for a better product and this need will be filled by the small farmer I believe.


----------



## umbra (Jun 11, 2016)

burnin1 said:


> California already grows much of the cannabis produced in this Country.
> 
> 80 percent of all cannabis grown in the USA comes from California, Tennessee, Kentucky, Hawaii, and Washington. The vast majority comes from California.
> 
> ...


All of this is true, but when the mass produced weed is NCH's, that's going to be hard to beat bro. You are going to have to grow something nobody else has, and NCH has access to everything of any value, and you are going to have to grow it better than he does. If you knew how hard that is going to be, not just a walk in the park.


----------



## Keef (Jun 12, 2016)

Can't match his grow technique or his access to genetics !--- but there will be a place for the specialty grower !-- 

 Umbra U have a plant with a built in market !--- The tetraploid --Clock Work Orange !-- Isn't it suppose to be prized for pain relief ?-- - U can't get those seed commercially ! --- Only commercially available tetra that I know of is Billy Budd's-- Pink Kush !-- but I'm having trouble getting it out of Canada !-- I'll have me a trick pony !


----------

